# upgrades



## treefiddyzboy (May 1, 2007)

I just signed up brand new! Anyways i just got my 350z about 2 weeks ago the first thing i did was Borla true dual exhaust, which i love by the way.... but my next concern was which mod should i do next, i was thinking throttle body spacer good idea or not and what advantage if any? or alcohol and water injection?....looking for some advice.. thanks


----------



## niznos (May 27, 2004)

I just did the Motordyne PLENUM spacer (not throttle body spacer) to my Z and I am really enjoying it. It works out to about $25/hp, which is about as good as it gets for Z's. Considering catback exhaust is usually about $100+/hp.


----------



## datsun74 (May 7, 2007)

intake you will gain more power from exhaust an the intake since it will free up some air for the engine 
because you can only put out as much as you put in


----------

